# EVIC VTC Mini Firmware Upgrade



## Dubz (15/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/10/15)

Nice find

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (15/10/15)

sweet


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/10/15)

update works flawlessly - now if only Koopor would release updates for the mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Dubz said:


>



Great find!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> update works flawlessly - now if only Koopor would release updates for the mini


Koopor does things a bit differently, the same as Smok products, you need to send it to an "Authorized Distributor" to have it upgraded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Damn, I was so hoping that this would miraculously work on the eVic VT 




BTW. The update is listed as v1.20 on the website.


----------



## jlw777 (15/10/15)

Done. Thanks.


----------



## Designerama (15/10/15)

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## NYRAD (15/10/15)

Hi all is there anyway to update my Evic Vt to 1.20 is on 1.19 now ?


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

NYRAD said:


> Hi all is there anyway to update my Evic Vt to 1.20 is on 1.19 now ?


Nope, the VT is not upgradable, it sucks, I know


----------



## NYRAD (15/10/15)

very sorry mines on 1.18


----------



## Designerama (15/10/15)

75w
Current display


From my iPhone 6s

Edit. Pic resized by an undercover autobot

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Designerama said:


> 75w
> Current display
> 
> 
> From my iPhone 6s


Now I have many jealousy


----------



## BhavZ (15/10/15)

Tempted to go out and get one lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

BhavZ said:


> Tempted to go out and get one lol


I was tempted when they came out, now more so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Designerama (15/10/15)

Awesome device.. got mine a week ago and loving it.




Mobile Device

Edit. Pic resized by an undercover autobot, again


----------



## Yiannaki (15/10/15)

Two firmware updates already for the VT Mini.

Evic seem to be on the ball  Happy days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (15/10/15)

Add another one 


Designerama said:


> Awesome device.. got mine a week ago and loving it.
> 
> View attachment 37098
> 
> ...


Great pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (15/10/15)

Add 1 more 
@Dubz thanks a lot budd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (15/10/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Add 1 more
> @Dubz thanks a lot budd.


You are welcome .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (15/10/15)

I was on a fence on what backup mod I should get for a while now. This has made that choice much easier. I already have the Evic VT and love it. Especially the display.


----------



## MorneW (15/10/15)

@BumbleBee Are you loving your lemo2. I was on angry with it for a while (dropped it and glass broke). ;-(. Finally got the replacement glass from slowtech and loving it again. Was just tricky to get the wicking right but now it's awesome. Prefer it over my subtank mini.


----------



## Coco (15/10/15)

Done & done.

Next up SS TC mode? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## Andre (15/10/15)

Coco said:


> Done & done.
> 
> Next up SS TC mode? Please? Pretty please?


Even better - manual TCR input, like the SX Mini M.


----------



## Dubz (5/11/15)

New stainless steel upgrade...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Designerama (5/11/15)

Awesome!!
New SS mode installed.
New Interface.
This is definitely Mod of the year.






Mobile Device

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/11/15)

Love it! 

Value for money mod this thing!


----------



## Clouder (5/11/15)

@Designerama how did you install the SS mode?? and what exactly is the "SS Mode"? I updated my software also on Monday, works sweet, and only took a minute!


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/11/15)

Clouder said:


> @Designerama how did you install the SS mode?? and what exactly is the "SS Mode"? I updated my software also on Monday, works sweet, and only took a minute!


New software is available as of today so you'll need to download that and install as you did.


----------



## Clouder (5/11/15)

@Designerama SUWEEEEET!! what exactly makes the SS Mode different?


----------



## Dubz (5/11/15)

So


Clouder said:


> @Designerama SUWEEEEET!! what exactly makes the SS Mode different?


So that you can use Stainless Steel wire in TC mode.


----------



## Designerama (5/11/15)

Clouder said:


> @Designerama SUWEEEEET!! what exactly makes the SS Mode different?


Firmware V2.0 available now. Haven't really played around with the new stainless steel mode yet. Will give it a try and see what's up..


----------



## Clouder (5/11/15)

Thanks @Dubz I haven't tried the TC yet, but I am right in saying, that my Kanger Subox Tank will work with n Nickel coil, right?


----------



## Dubz (5/11/15)

Clouder said:


> Thanks @Dubz I haven't tried the TC yet, but I am right in saying, that my Kanger Subox Tank will work with n Nickel coil, right?


Yes the Subtank mini will work with a nickel coil.


----------



## Clouder (5/11/15)

AWESOME! Thanx!!


----------



## Clouder (5/11/15)

I did it! Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (5/11/15)

Good stuff


----------



## Clouder (9/11/15)

Just wanna show this quick, I quickly "wrapped" my VTC in carbon stick-on. Not completely, just the sides, bottom and top...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MorneW (9/11/15)

Sweet


----------



## Anwar (22/11/15)

I heard that the upgrade allows you to go up to 75w 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar (22/11/15)

Anwar said:


> I heard that the upgrade allows you to go up to 75w
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Ok just upgraded my firmware and it does push it up to 75w amazing    

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (22/11/15)

Yup 75w goodness but it drains batteries quickly  

This firmware version also allows the use of SS wire for TC.


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar (22/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Yup 75w goodness but it drains batteries quickly
> 
> This firmware version also allows the use of SS wire for TC.
> 
> ...


Yip amazing first time experience where I can update firmware...

All on 1 screen info even though I do miss the other view its cool 

My vaping style wouldnt really need me to vape at 75w but who knows im evolving as a vaper everyday 

   

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (22/11/15)

You can use version 1.3 if i recall. Same specs but with old layout.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anwar (22/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> You can use version 1.3 if i recall. Same specs but with old layout.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Will try that now  thanx

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Ok I have a question, does anyone else have an issue with the TC? I only use SS TC tho - it works great for 12 hours, then suddenly I get the protection message when firing the button. This started on my sub tank - can only use this in power mode never in TC. And now the Billow works for about 12 hours then TC protection starts up. The tank still works on power mode. I have tried the 1.30 firmware and the 2.0.

The frustrating past is the coil still looks good. I am a bit sad, since the SS TC is working fine for my brother.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## th1rte3n (23/11/15)

I have found with my evic VT when it sometimes jumps out temp mode something is not fastened properly, atomizer or maybe check the post screws. I think that sometimes the heating up of the coils may have something to do with it. Temp control must have a good solid connection for it to work. Usually I just give the post screws a tighten and all is back to normal.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

th1rte3n said:


> I have found with my evic VT when it sometimes jumps out temp mode something is not fastened properly, atomizer or maybe check the post screws. I think that sometimes the heating up of the coils may have something to do with it. Temp control must have a good solid connection for it to work. Usually I just give the post screws a tighten and all is back to normal.
> Hope this helps.


Then I just wonder why it does that tho - works for half a day then stops.


----------



## th1rte3n (23/11/15)

Mine also takes a while to start jumping out off TC. I think it has something to do with the constant heating and cooling of the coils. 
But I could be wrong, I just know it works for me. 
Also using a Billow by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Thanks I will give that a try. Just realised left my toolkit at home so will have a look at lunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

th1rte3n said:


> Mine also takes a while to start jumping out off TC. I think it has something to do with the constant heating and cooling of the coils.
> But I could be wrong, I just know it works for me.
> Also using a Billow by the way.


Meh so far that trick hasnt worked for me, my screws are in tight without being to tight. And its now waiting to cool off again before trying the TC - I just find it weird that it doest that with not heavy useage, where as my brother uses his a lot more than me some times and the TC stays locked in, no issues. I will be trying this out with the goblin mini soon to see if its a tank thing or coil thing or my mod


----------



## th1rte3n (23/11/15)

Hope you come right, maybe someone with more experience on the VTC can give you advice


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Yea so do I since I love the TC - I can control it a lot better and I find I use less juice with it.


----------



## LFC (9/12/15)

Anyone running a Crown on their eVic Mini? Interested to get some feedback on TC SS mode on the stock 0.25 and 0.5 ohm coils?


----------



## Nimatek (9/12/15)

LFC said:


> Anyone running a Crown on their eVic Mini? Interested to get some feedback on TC SS mode on the stock 0.25 and 0.5 ohm coils?



Running stock 0.25 SS coils in my Crown atm, Temp Control works like a charm with the update in place.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LFC (9/12/15)

Awesome, care to share your settings and coil break in process?


----------



## Nimatek (9/12/15)

LFC said:


> Awesome, care to share your settings and coil break in process?



Normal prep when you install a fresh coil - put juice on the cotton rim at the top, let it soak a bit, repeat 4 times. Not a lot of juice mind you, do NOT flood the coil!!!! you will see the juice moving down the cotton, when it reached the channel holes on the sides, you are good to go.

Fill tank (CLOSE THE AIR VENTS!!!) and install on mod.

Lock the Resistance in.

I run a warmish vape in this tank so I prefer 500f and above. 45w minimum otherwise the ramp time is a little painful.

That's it, Temp Control on stock SS coils 

Note - I haven't yet used the 0.5 coils, but should be same, maybe a little less watts needed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (9/12/15)

LFC said:


> Awesome, care to share your settings and coil break in process?



Watching this as I read your post.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nimatek (9/12/15)

Same one I watched a while back.

You don't quite need as much exaggerated time for juice to get onto the wick between puffs. Mine runs great with 10second intervals, no waving hands either

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MorneW (21/12/15)

And now with TCR mode and ss316 support. Get it here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (21/12/15)

As Joytech describes the new upgrade .. 
_"..with various coils like NiFe, SS304, SS316 etc., and is comprehensive, cool, and convenient to use. "
_
Cool indeed ..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nimatek (21/12/15)

That is great news indeed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (21/12/15)

I am a temperature control noob

With this latest update (settable TCR) does this not then put the VTC Mini in the same sort of ballpark (functionality wise) as the legendary SX Mini?


----------



## MorneW (21/12/15)

I would say so


----------



## Andre (21/12/15)

MorneW said:


> And now with TCR mode and ss316 support. Get it here.


Thanks, V3.00 installed.


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/12/15)

V3 installed... now if someone can figure out how to get to the TCR values to set them that would be great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/12/15)

Silver said:


> I am a temperature control noob
> 
> With this latest update (settable TCR) does this not then put the VTC Mini in the same sort of ballpark (functionality wise) as the legendary SX Mini?


Yes, it does - and far less expensive.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/12/15)

Ok figured it out... turn the device off, then hold fire and + key

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Heckers (21/12/15)

Really love this mod and it just keeps getting better and better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Designerama (21/12/15)

Thanks for the update. The new user interface is great. Just gets better and better. Now just to figure out how this TCR mode works. 


Mobile Device


----------



## skola (21/12/15)

Designerama said:


> Thanks for the update. The new user interface is great. Just gets better and better. Now just to figure out how this TCR mode works.
> 
> 
> Mobile Device





Chris du Toit said:


> Ok figured it out... turn the device off, then hold fire and + key



What he said...


----------



## Designerama (21/12/15)

skola said:


> What he said...



Yeah... got that... changed a few values.. but what does that actually mean for your vaping experience?


----------



## skola (21/12/15)

Designerama said:


> Yeah... got that... changed a few values.. but what does that actually mean for your vaping experience?


It means that you can vape on other wires available for TC and not just those preset on the device. Paging @Andre for a better explanation as I think he has more experience with what the advantages of setting your own TCR are.


----------



## Andre (21/12/15)

skola said:


> It means that you can vape on other wires available for TC and not just those preset on the device. Paging @Andre for a better explanation as I think he has more experience with what the advantages of setting your own TCR are.


Yes, it is, as I sort of understand it, a "straight line" TCR value, whilst on the DNA200 (via eScribe) you can refine it to a curve. Works quite well for me on the SX Mini - have used the manual TCR for SS304 and Nifethal48.

On the Evic Mini you have to multiply the actual value by 10 as per their instructions here. Thus, on the Evic Mini, for SS304 you have to input 0105. Below are the TCR values.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Richard (21/12/15)

They also changed the resistance range for vt to 0.05 - 1.5 ohm incase anyone missed that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (21/12/15)

Yoh this stuff is getting sophisticated now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (21/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Yoh this stuff is getting sophisticated now


Might have to organise a mini workshop for some of us technology challenged people's to learn this stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

